# Robert Mueller and Rod Rosenstein are Going Down For TREASON ...Watch The Video !!!



## nononono (Oct 7, 2018)

*THIS IS EXPLOSIVE !!!!*

*The whole house of cards is crumbling faster and faster....*

*What Devin Nunes reveals in this video with Maria Bartiromo is Massive !*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2018)

*Watch the Video Democrats and understand that " WE " The American Public are*
*no longer bystanders.....Change YOUR EVIL ways or be Changed ! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2018)

*You're two for two on the Fool scale Rodent.....*

*Your " Hate " will soon consume you ....*


----------

